# Green Terror and Black convict



## Cary Brown (Oct 1, 2010)

could'nt upload the pics so posted a link

Fish | Your free online photo album with MyAlbum.ca!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the 1st one where the GT is in the arch....I have that same arch in my 50g, it came from my very first tank and always moved to the next biggest tank I'd get ( usually traveled with the red tailed shark I have, he was pretty fond of it). Cool ornament, good looking fish & nice pix! Thanks for sharing


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

is that a male GT? looks about 6-7"? nice looking fish


----------



## Cary Brown (Oct 1, 2010)

yes i think he is a male just by his attitude


----------



## Cary Brown (Oct 1, 2010)

and yes he is about 7" now


----------

